# What Compression/Sustainer you got?



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

I personally use 2...one being a old Cs-1...I use it really beacause of is treble mode.. i use this vol anywhere from 12 to 3 oclok..sustain all way up
The thing lame about this..is the led..it only lit while you press the pedal...so you never know if it on...i guess iam just use to see the light stays on..Its been like this since i can remember
A guy told me one day that the thing was actually working good...n that was a battery saving issue back then...
If you know about this old timer let me know..otherwise this is a nasty...n a must to do my own version of White stripe Jack the reaper








And when i want somthing more subtile..n more versatile i use this
E-H Nano soul preacher...i am using this almost always at slow mode, 
vol all the way up, sustain at 2 oclock


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I use a plain jane Dyna Comp reissue in the traditional 3:00 and 9:00 position, but I've wanted a CS-1 to try for a while now.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Transition '76 Dynacomp for me. I've tried a bunch of different compressors but I like the 70s Dynacomps the best. neve had a chance to ty a script logo version, but this one is the transition version with block log on top and script logo on the bottom plate -- I _think_ it's the same PCB as a script.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Transition '76 Dynacomp for me. I've tried a bunch of different compressors but I like the 70s Dynacomps the best. neve had a chance to ty a script logo version, but this one is the transition version with block log on top and script logo on the bottom plate -- I _think_ it's the same PCB as a script.


Hey Dev, is that power adapter receptacle on your Dynacomp stock or did you add it? My reissue pedal has the 9v input on the right side just below the guitar input, and it drives me crazy having it there. I might have to up the seriousness of my search for an older Dynacomp if they came stock with the 9v up on top where it _should_ be.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Hey Dev, is that power adapter receptacle on your Dynacomp stock or did you add it? My reissue pedal has the 9v input on the right side just below the guitar input, and it drives me crazy having it there. I might have to up the seriousness of my search for an older Dynacomp if they came stock with the 9v up on top where it _should_ be.


I got this one kinda cheaper than it should be because it's been modded -- true bypass and that power jack added to the top. Should be a pretty easy mod on your RI to add it. The 70s ones weren't TB, no LED, no power jack. I don't know why so many builders put the power jacks on the side now though...
I think it sounds better with a battery anyway...or at least from the sag plug on the PP2. Capsule had a pristine script dynacomp not long ago but too expensive (can't remember exactly how much, I think I must have blacked out looking at the price...). The two early block/transition logo ones I've had over the years sound very good though and aren't in the silly money category.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I use the Marshall Edward, after hating it at first I've come to love the flexibility of it, many knobs to twiddle. Sounds like a compressor!


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

It's supposed to be like a script era DynaComp, but I've never A/B'd it against one so I can't say for sure. I can say that it's very low noise.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

screamingdaisy said:


> It's supposed to be like a script era DynaComp, but I've never A/B'd it against one so I can't say for sure. I can say that it's very low noise.


Very nice! I love his stuff. That's the one complaint I would have about the old Dynacomps -- they're a bit noisier than something like yours or a Keeley.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> Very nice! I love his stuff. That's the one complaint I would have about the old Dynacomps -- they're a bit noisier than something like yours or a Keeley.


FWIW - I read an article the other day interviewing one of the original two MXR employees that designed it. They said they chose the chip they did because of the way it sounded/compressed. There were much quieter chips available, but that one had some sort of magic about it that made them feel the extra noise was worth it.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

screamingdaisy said:


> FWIW - I read an article the other day interviewing one of the original two MXR employees that designed it. They said they chose the chip they did because of the way it sounded/compressed. There were much quieter chips available, but that one had some sort of magic about it that made them feel the extra noise was worth it.


I can see that. Even Eric Johnson says it sounds good, and that it's worth the noise. I've used a bunch of diffeent comps over the years but really I got it right the first time with the old DC. Glad I found another one. 
I'd like to try a script logo DC one day, I just don't fancy selling my house and both arms to pay for it.


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> I can see that. Even Eric Johnson says it sounds good, and that it's worth the noise. I've used a bunch of diffeent comps over the years but really I got it right the first time with the old DC. Glad I found another one.
> I'd like to try a script logo DC one day, I just don't fancy selling my house and both arms to pay for it.


That's why I went with the Retro-Sonic. I wouldn't mind trying a real script one day, but I don't want to buy sight unseen.


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

BYOC 5 knob


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The CA3080 and LM3080 tend to distort easily, which is why the signal level is radically attenuated before hitting the chip and then boosted afterwards.

http://www.oldcrows.net/~patchell/archives/ca3280_2.html


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've probably got a dozen or so compressors. An Ashley SC-55 rackmount, Alesis Nanocomp, PAiA Stereo Compressor (still needs some wiring), PAIA Dual Limiter, DBX MC6 desktop compressor, Anderton compressor, DIY "tweaked" Dynacomp and Orange Squeezer, DIY SSM2166-based unit, and some others I've likely forgotten. I think that's enough for now.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I have the keeley 2 knob. Only compressor I use. And even that is starting to get used much less these days.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I have an Analogman Bi-Comprossor which has both the Orange Squeezer and Ross circuit. Amazing pedal.

I also have one of the CS-1's like the original poster...it's good for the chicken pickin' stuff :smile:


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm a big fan of my Diamond compressor, but since I've only compared it to cheap stuff, it was going to come out on top anyway.


----------



## Bryan Briggs (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a CS-3, alot of people swear on the CS-2, I've tried both, the CS-2 has an edge, but I've done alright with the 3.


----------



## FrankyFarGone (Dec 8, 2008)

Bryan Briggs said:


> I have a CS-3, alot of people swear on the CS-2, I've tried both, the CS-2 has an edge, but I've done alright with the 3.


I my original post,i spoke about the Cs-1...I had a real good testing at it,since i dindt use it for a while,....n couldt pull shit out of it,i guest i just wanted showing it off.Sorry


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I have an old "Loco Box"
It's a piece of junk, but I like it.


----------

